# 2009/2010 Demo Days



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Back again for the fifth year, I'll be maintaining a list of ski and snowboard demo days.

Please let me know of any that you hear of, the more details (a web link is particularly helpful) you can provide the better.

NOTE: Please click on the Date (ex: *Nov 29-30*) to be taken to the calendar page for the event, which contains as much info as I was able to find.  Additionally you can check the link to the resort website at the end of each listing for more info.

*November 2009*
_**POSTPONED* **Nov 28-29* at *Sunday River* - Annual Demo Days: http://www.sundayriver.com/EventsActivities/EventsCalendar/index.html_

*December 2009*
_*Dec 04* at *Gore Mountain* - Sports Page Blowout Demo & $29 Day!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=90_
_**POSTPONED* **Dec 05* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://www.mountsnow.com/calendar.html_
_*Dec 12* at *Jay Peak* - VT Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/Jay_Peak.htm_
_*Dec 12-13* at *Sugarloaf* - Demo Days & Holiday Gift Bazaar: http://www.sugarloaf.com/EventsActivities/index.html_
_*Dec 12-13* at *Okemo* - SKI Magazine Citizen Ski Test: http://www.skinet.com/ski/skisuperdemo?cmpid=enews112509, http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmou...sp?action=view&id=2297&date=12/12/2009#events_
_*Dec 12-13* at *Hunter Mountain* - Consumer Demo Weekend: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=_
_*Dec 20* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Day: http://www.jiminypeak.com/page.php?PageID=1337&PageName=Events, (Discount ticket info)_
_*Dec 20* at *Wildcat* - Nevado Mountain Adventures On Snow Demo Day: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html_
_*Dec 20* at *Wachusett* - Roxy Demo Party: http://www.wachusett.com/MountainsideSkiSports/MountainsideEvents/OnSnow/tabid/279/Default.aspx_
_*Dec 30* at *Hunter Mountain* - Ladies Only Consumer Demo Day: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/...ail&eventId=ladies_only_consumer_demo&filter=_

*January 2010*
_*Jan 03* at *Gore Mountain* - Goldstock's Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=205_
_*Jan 09* at *Wildcat Mountain* - NH Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/page1.htm_
_*Jan 09* at *Wildcat* - The Jack Frost Shop Demo Day: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html_
_*Jan 12-15* at *Wachusett* - $10.00 Demo Days: http://www.wachusett.com/MountainsideSkiSports/MountainsideEvents/OnSnow/tabid/279/Default.aspx_
_*Jan 14* at *Wachusett* - Nordica Demo: http://www.wachusett.com/MountainsideSkiSports/MountainsideEvents/OnSnow/tabid/279/Default.aspx_

*February 2010*
_*Feb 06* at *Sunday River* - ME Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/mainefest03.htm_

*March 2010*
_*Mar 05-07* at *Waterville Valley* - Burton Demo Tour Super Stop: http://www.waterville.com/summer/events.asp_
_*Mar 06* at *Okemo* - Mary Davis Spring Demo: http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/calendar.asp?month=3&year=2010_
_*Mar 27* at *Wildcat* - Nevado Mountain Adventures On Snow Demo Day: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html_

*April 2010*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

I got a few to get started, let me know if you hear of more!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2009)

Sunday River usually has theirs the Sat/Sun of Thanksgiving weekend.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Sunday River usually has theirs the Sat/Sun of Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> -w



Thanks, I've noticed that over the last few years, but they have nothing on their site indicating it yet.  If someone has confirmation then I'll post it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe the Jiminey date is wrong.  It does say 12/13 on their site, but my scedule has it as the 20th.  I will look into it and get back to you.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I believe the Jiminey date is wrong.  It does say 12/13 on their site, but my scedule has it as the 20th.  I will look into it and get back to you.



Thanks, let me know.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I believe the Jiminey date is wrong.  It does say 12/13 on their site, but my scedule has it as the 20th.  I will look into it and get back to you.



After doing some checking, it is on the 20th of Dec.  They must have just put 13th because that is the day it has been for several years running.

I do know this is not a discount ticket thread, but here is a discount flex ticket for that day, meant to go with the demo day.  $28.95 for the ticket, and of course the demo is free.
Edit- forgot the link to the ticket.http://www.potterbrothers.com/p-3-jiminy-peak-flex-ticket-1.aspx
Ticket can not be purchased at the mountain.  Only at our city stores, or online.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> After doing some checking, it is on the 20th of Dec.  They must have just put 13th because that is the day it has been for several years running.
> 
> I do know this is not a discount ticket thread, but here is a discount flex ticket for that day, meant to go with the demo day.  $28.95 for the ticket, and of course the demo is free.
> Edit- forgot the link to the ticket.http://www.potterbrothers.com/p-3-jiminy-peak-flex-ticket-1.aspx
> Ticket can not be purchased at the mountain.  Only at our city stores, or online.



Thanks for the info.  I updated the post and calendar entry to include the correct date and the discount ticket info.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Added a couple of Okemo events.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Added a few for Wildcat as well as a few Telemark Festivals that include free demos.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2009)

...*SR's*...

Annual Demo Days
11/28/09 - 11/29/09

Come and join in as hundreds take advantage of the opportunity to try products from major manufacturers. Buy what you try right at Sunday River Sports.
Register at South Ridge Lodge for $10. Cash Only. Registration takes place Saturday and Sunday from 8am-noon.
$10 can be used toward the purchase of any product tried.
...a whole $10...WOW;-)  
Fun days, but think they could do a little more for sales....
$.01


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2009)

bigbog said:


> ...*SR's*...
> 
> Annual Demo Days
> 11/28/09 - 11/29/09
> ...



Thanks.  I added it to the list.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2009)

Wachusett has a number of different Demos going on: http://www.wachusett.com/MountainsideSkiSports/MountainsideEvents/OnSnow/tabid/279/Default.aspx

Note: the ride-em and rank-em event is for the 2010-2011 gear. If you are a WA skier, hang around the shop a little and get to know Mike Vlass for an invite ...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wachusett has a number of different Demos going on: http://www.wachusett.com/MountainsideSkiSports/MountainsideEvents/OnSnow/tabid/279/Default.aspx
> 
> Note: the ride-em and rank-em event is for the 2010-2011 gear. If you are a WA skier, hang around the shop a little and get to know Mike Vlass for an invite ...



Thanks, Wachusett added.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 25, 2009)

Ski Mag is doing something at Okemo Dec 11-13.



> This year we’re opening up our annual ski test to citizens like you. Come play on all next year’s skis Dec. 11–13 at our Super Demo at Okemo—and tell us —and our readers—which ones you like best. (Oh yeah, it’s free, too.)



http://www.skinet.com/ski/skisuperdemo?cmpid=enews112509


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2009)

Sunday River's have been postponed due to the crappy weather.

-w


----------



## moresnow (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hunter's demo days*

Hunter Demo day December 12th & 13th
http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=

Women's Only Demo day December 30th
http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/...ail&eventId=ladies_only_consumer_demo&filter=


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Ski Mag is doing something at Okemo Dec 11-13.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/ski/skisuperdemo?cmpid=enews112509





WJenness said:


> Sunday River's have been postponed due to the crappy weather.
> 
> -w





moresnow said:


> Hunter Demo day December 12th & 13th
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=
> 
> Women's Only Demo day December 30th
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/...ail&eventId=ladies_only_consumer_demo&filter=



Thanks guys!

Welcome to the forums moresnow!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Blue is offering a "Consumer Demo Day" 1/16

http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/ca...location=&location2=&type=&eventDate=20100116


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue is offering a "Consumer Demo Day" 1/16
> 
> http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/ca...location=&location2=&type=&eventDate=20100116



yeah, on MLK weekend.......:smash:


----------



## HD333 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gunstock 1/16 and 1/17  Piche's Ski Shop Demo's.  8-3.  Vokyll, Nordica.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

Brian,
thanks for doing this.  I love the links to the calendar.  Makes it very useful.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Blue is offering a "Consumer Demo Day" 1/16
> 
> http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/ca...location=&location2=&type=&eventDate=20100116





HD333 said:


> Gunstock 1/16 and 1/17  Piche's Ski Shop Demo's.  8-3.  Vokyll, Nordica.



Sorry I missed these two guys.  I add them to the calendar, but they've already passed... 

I'll have to do a better job of paying attention to this thread I guess...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Brian,
> thanks for doing this.  I love the links to the calendar.  Makes it very useful.



No problem.  I have trouble keeping an eye on things once the skiing starts though..


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2010)

Another way to demo is to pay. You can often rent for the day a "performance" ski from an off-site shop, for about $5-10 more than a regular rental.

A better pay option are places like Stowe and Wachusett which have a demo center on the hill. For one flat rate, you can demo whatever they have in stock all day long.  I switch around every run or two, depending how much I'm liking the boards.   This is a better way to do demos, a more immediate comparison, similar to how demo days operated.

You'll find from the calendar that most demo days are early in the season. I tend to get more cranked up about demo'ing later in the season when conditions improve and the options for different types of trails increase.


----------



## Rushski (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone know what "hot" equipment to try at Sunapee on March 4th.  Not looking to buy any time soon, so just want to go out and see what the brands are putting out there.

Haven't done a demo day in quite a many years and looking forward to it...


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 15, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Anyone know what "hot" equipment to try at Sunapee on March 4th.  Not looking to buy any time soon, so just want to go out and see what the brands are putting out there.
> 
> Haven't done a demo day in quite a many years and looking forward to it...



+1 on this question... I need something wider than my 70mm's for those new snow days, but haven't quite decided whether I want to float over the stuff or just blast it out of the way...


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Anyone know what "hot" equipment to try at Sunapee on March 4th.  Not looking to buy any time soon, so just want to go out and see what the brands are putting out there.
> 
> Haven't done a demo day in quite a many years and looking forward to it...


+2...haven't decided for sure but me and the spouse may go that day.  Would actually be looking more for her...she's been in her novice/intermediate skis for several years and it may be a good time to see what else is available.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2010)

Mount Snow will be having a demo day on Saturday March 13th


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Really good late-season demo days http://www.nevado.com/ Feb 27 Gunstock, 3/5-6 Burke, 3/27 Wildcat.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are over 55 there are some good ticket deals around:

   Burke - Over 55?  $20 off a Tuesday ticket
  Black Mountain NH – Speaking of 55… Breakfast Club - 55 and up ski all day for $20.00 includes breakfast and a black mountain travel mug.


Next year for me!


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 6th*

Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 6th

For those who like to see what is coming out for next year and want to enjoy of skiing for less check this out - Demo Day at Sunapee March 6th.

 Ken Jones Ski Mart in Nashua is hosting a private manufacturers demo day at Sunapee on March 6. Lift tickets + demo pass is $35 and must be purchased in advance from Ken Jones. Atomic, Fischer and Dynastar are supposed to be there ... probably others as well. (Ken Jones also stocks K2, Salomon, Nordica, Stockli, Volkl and others) 
http://www.proctorjones.com/pjonline/   order tickets here till March 2nd.

 tune up coupon:  http://www.proctorjones.com/pjonline/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=50


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2010)

billski said:


> Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 6th
> 
> For those who like to see what is coming out for next year and want to enjoy of skiing for less check this out - Demo Day at Sunapee March 6th.
> 
> ...


I think this is actually on Thursday the 4th...I was planning on going.

The pass cost covers the lift ticket, demos, and I believe Sunapee also provides a lunch voucher.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 1, 2010)

hammer said:


> I think this is actually on Thursday the 4th...I was planning on going.
> 
> The pass cost covers the lift ticket, demos, and I believe Sunapee also provides a lunch voucher.



I'm there with about 7 or 8 others.  Anyone have any ideas what to test?  Not sure of what is out there for next year's models...

Also, they limit the amount of tickets they sell, so get yours soon.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got my ticket online. My mission was to try some mid-80's waist skis and see whether I want to go towards lighter and floaty (Sultan? Afterburner?) or heavy and damp (IM82? 777?) for chowder and spring conditions. So I was hoping for more of a soft snow day than the forecast is calling for, but still should be fun. (Back when they had this event at Cannon one could always count on a variety of marginal conditions for test purposes )

Haven't done this for about 5 years so I'm all ears for suggestions/recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Just got my ticket online. My mission was to try some mid-80's waist skis and see whether I want to go towards lighter and floaty (Sultan? Afterburner?) or heavy and damp (IM82? 777?) for chowder and spring conditions. So I was hoping for more of a soft snow day than the forecast is calling for, but still should be fun. (Back when they had this event at Cannon one could always count on a variety of marginal conditions for test purposes )
> 
> Haven't done this for about 5 years so I'm all ears for suggestions/recommendations. Thanks!


I have all-mountain skis in the 70s now, so my plans are to try some  groomer skis first and then try some wider all-mountain skis as the day goes on and the snow softens and gets choppy.  Will be nice if  there are any Wateas to check out.

My spouse is still on her first set of skis (shaped skis but several years  old) and I'm hoping to have her check out something more substantial,  depending on her comfort level.

I'm not in the market to replace my skis but it's nice to "window shop"  on occasion.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> I have all-mountain skis in the 70s now, so my plans are to try some  groomer skis first and then try some wider all-mountain skis as the day goes on and the snow softens and gets choppy.  Will be nice if  there are any Wateas to check out.



Roger that. IIRC though, when this was at Cannon the event shut down around 2-ish? So you may not want to wait too long if you have a specific ski/length in mind and it's available early.

Maybe someone who has been more recently than I can chime in on the timing of things.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 3, 2010)

I also am just window shopping as I'm happy with what I have and boots will probably be my next purchase/project.  Interesting to see that some demo days shut down pretty early.  Haven't done one in many years so didn't think of that possibility...


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Interesting to see that some demo days shut down pretty early. .



Most demo days are in the the early season, before Xmas holiday.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Most demo days are in the the early season, before Xmas holiday.



The few demo days I've done many years ago were always early in the season, so knew what was coming out.  

This one being next year's stuff is interesting as there isn't much on the ol' web about next year's models...


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2010)

Rushski said:


> The few demo days I've done many years ago were always early in the season, so knew what was coming out.
> 
> This one being next year's stuff is interesting as there isn't much on the ol' web about next year's models...



So you can be the official AZ advance goods reviewer and let us know what's out there!  
Take some pics of the goods -  it would be of great interest as a TR.  It will also give us something to chat about in the summer when all the shops close up in the spring.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 3, 2010)

billski said:


> So you can be the official AZ advance goods reviewer and let us know what's out there!
> Take some pics of the goods -  it would be of great interest as a TR.  It will also give us something to chat about in the summer when all the shops close up in the spring.



Will try my best...  Hopefully others making the trip tomorrow here on AZ will do the same.


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Will try my best...  Hopefully others making the trip tomorrow here on AZ will do the same.


I'll see if I can provide some backup here...

I've done pay as you go demos before but I've never been to a demo day.  Main hope is that the crowds will be lower than a typical weekend day.

Still waiting on my tickets, hope there isn't an issue with the online order.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'll see if I can provide some backup here...
> 
> I've done pay as you go demos before but I've never been to a demo day.  Main hope is that the crowds will be lower than a typical weekend day.
> 
> Still waiting on my tickets, hope there isn't an issue with the online order.



I will try as well, if anyone needs a semi-geezer's perspective. 

Hammer - did you not get an e-mail confirmation from Ken Jones? IF you have that, or a printout of the confirmation from the web, just bring that to the registration tent and you'll get your physical ticket, lunch voucher etc. at that point. If you don't have a confirmation # of some sort, best call KJ right away.


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> I will try as well, if anyone needs a semi-geezer's perspective.
> 
> Hammer - did you not get an e-mail confirmation from Ken Jones? IF you have that, or a printout of the confirmation from the web, just bring that to the registration tent and you'll get your physical ticket, lunch voucher etc. at that point. If you don't have a confirmation # of some sort, best call KJ right away.


Thanks...got the e-mail this morning and confirmed that all we need to do is show up and register.  I'm bringing a copy of my online order confirmation as insurance.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 3, 2010)

Rushski said:


> The few demo days I've done many years ago were always early in the season, so knew what was coming out.
> 
> This one being next year's stuff is interesting as there isn't much on the ol' web about next year's models...



There was a downside for me... being of a miserly nature, I settled on my '05 Nordicas at the March '04 demo, and then had to wait until Feb '05 to get them at 50% off. And I basically snagged the last pair in NH in my size. Too much stress! So I think if I found something tomorrow I couldn't live without, I'd just go out and try to snag last year's model on the cheap.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't see this posted.  From the Mount Snow site:

Demo Day
03/13/2010 
Want to try out next season's equipment before anyone else? Check out Mount Snow's Demo Day where all of our retail partners will be on hand with equipment and technology, that hasn't even hit the retail shelves, for you to try out before you buy! Rossignol, Head, Nordica, Volkl, Dynastar, Blizzard and K2.* 

This event is free.** 
For more information call Mount Snow Sports at 802-464-4040.

* Attending partners subject to change.
** Credit Card security deposit necessary for registration.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 9, 2010)

Post up anything that might seem of worth _Rushski_!   Starting first job in nearly 2 years next week:roll:...so I'm still sidelined for another week+....ARRRGGGHH.  Although I liked my Vertigo G3s(~71mm)..I can't wait to get on something with a little more width...of this decade;-). 
$.01


----------



## Rushski (Mar 12, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Post up anything that might seem of worth _Rushski_!   Starting first job in nearly 2 years next week:roll:...so I'm still sidelined for another week+....ARRRGGGHH.  Although I liked my Vertigo G3s(~71mm)..I can't wait to get on something with a little more width...of this decade;-).
> $.01



Already out there...  If I can get to another demo before the season is over, I will try.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sat March 20th Gunstock - Piche's Ski shop free demo's.  Last time they had Rossi, Nordica, and Volkl.


----------

